# would the 596 zed crank ever come to the 595



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

so a friend of mine has got on order a 596 and we were looking at the frame online to check it out. I have been thinking that in the next year or so I want to upgrade my frame and a 595 would be a perfect frame to do this. after seeing the 596 zed crank im wondering if look will incorporate this crank into the 595 in the future. isnt the 595 do for an upgrade/update in the not to distant?


----------

